# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Arkeologji/antropologji >  Zbulime arkeologjike ilire-dardane (sanxhak) dhe Serbi

## fegi

Tumë dardane në PeshterNovi Pazar, 26 tetor  Në lokalitetin Pruzhan në Peshter, arkeologët e muzeut Ras të Novi Pazarit, kanë zbuluar urnat për djegien e kufomave, të cilat supozohet se janë më të vjetra se 3 mijë vjet.

Arkeologët supozojnë se urnat u takonin dardanëve.

Ekipi i arkeologëve të muzeut Ras ka zbuluar në rrafshnaltën e Peshterit në fshatin Pruzhn një tumë dardane të vjet 3 mijë vjet.

Drejtoresha e muzeut Ras, Dragica Premoviq-Aleksiq, ka deklaruar se kjo tumë është shfrytëzuar 1 mijë vjet para epokës së re.

Janë zbuluar varreza kufomash të djegura, të cilat pas djegies në turrën e druve janë varrosur nëpër urna, ka deklaruar Premoviq-Aleksiq. Këto kanë qenë vende varrezash, kurse në bazë të karakteristikave të urnave mund të thuhet se këto varreza i përkasin kohës së vonë të bronztë, ka shtuar ajo.

Sipas fjalëve të saj, në tumë janë katër skelete, kurse për nga përkatësia etnike, bëhet fjalë për dardanët.

Në këtë kohë të bronzit, banorët e parë të njohur të këtij territori janë dardanët. Ky është një fis, që ka jetuar në hapësirën e Maqedonisë, Serbisë së Jugut, Kosovës deri këtu te ne, e ne jemi kufiri jugperëndimor i tyre.

Dardanët ishin një fis i madh e i fuqishëm, njëri nga më të vjetrit në hapësirën e Ballkanit, ka thënë Dragica Premoviq-Aleksiq.

----------


## fegi

Pirustët
Nga Wikipedia, Enciklopedia e Lirë
Pending changes are displayed on this pageJo e kontrolluar
 Ten things you didn't know about Wikipedia 
Shko te: navigacion, kërko
Iliria.jpg
Ilirët - Fiset
Taulantët
Arbët
Adrianët
Enkelejtë
Dasaretët
Dardanët
Dalmatët
Dorsejtë
Penestët
Molosët
Kaonët
Thesprorët
Arbëreshët
Pirustët
Parathinët
Japodët
Paionët
Eordejtë
Japigët
Labeatët
Mesapët
Atintanët
Albanët
Shqiptarët

Pirustët, ishin fise ilir, banorë të krahinës së sotme të Matit e të Mirëditës. Deri më 168 p.e.r. bënin pjesë në Mbretërinë Ilire dhe përmenden nga Livi ndër fiset që mbetën të pavaruara pas shkatërrimit të saj nga romakët. Pavarësinë e ruajtën edhe në vitin 54 p.e.r. kur Cezari i detyroi të paguanin një dëmshpërblim. Në vitet 6-9 morën pjesë në kryengritjen e madhe ilire kundër pushtimit romak nën udhëheqejen e Batos së Desidistëve dhe ishin ndër të fundit që u nënshtruan.

Për herë të fundit përmenden në shek. II të e.r. nga Ptolemeu. Pirustët përmenden si minatorë dhe për punimin e metaleve, e sidomos të bakrit. Në një mbishkrim të shek. III të e.r. përmendet një fsaht i pirustëve, të shperngulur nga romakët në zonat minerare të Dakisë.


Se kush janë pirustët, dyshimin e parë e jep vetë përkthimi i fjalës. Studiuesit kanë parë një lidhje të drejtpërdrejtë midis pirustëve dhe dardanëve, përmes përkthimit të drejtpërdrejtë të fjalës. Pirus dhe dardhë, nga mendohet se vijnë të dy emërtimet, janë forma latine dhe ilire të së njejtës fjalë. Ptolemeu, gjeografi i njohur i shekullit II i vendos pirustët në lindje të Durrësit, domethënë përafërsisht në territoret që ne jemi mësuar t'i quajmë piruste, në krahinat e Matit dhe Mirditës, ndërsa historiani antik Straboni, duke folur për rebelimin pirust kundër Cezarit, e vendos këtë popullësi, fqinjë me panonianët, domethënë të shtyrë shumë në veri. Dihet se pirustët ishin të lidhur shumë me artin e nxjerrjes së mineraleve dhe përpunimin e metaleve. Njihen tashmë burimet e arit, argjendit dhe bakrit, që ndodheshin në territoret që më vonë u quajtën Mirditë, por vendburimet më të mëdha metalifere gjendeshin në Dardani, në territoret e Kosovës dhe të Serbisë së sotme. Nëse kemi të bëjmë me të njejtin popull, atëherë pa drojë mund të themi se jemi pasardhësit e Dardanit antik, i cili pasi udhëhoqi pellazgët (popullsi parailire) trojanë në luftë për mbrojtjen e qytetit dhe pas rënies së Trojës iku dhe u vendos në territoret që u quajtën të tijat, siç ikën të tjerë dhe themeluan Trojën e tyre në brigjet e Venecias dhe të Butrintit tonë.

Në gjendjen e sotme të dijeve, në literaturën historike ndeshim fiset ilire të pirustëve dhe të dardanëve, fqinjë me njëri tjetrin, që nuk përmenden se kanë bërë luftë njëri me tjetrin, as nuk përmenden për ndonjë marrëdhënie të veçantë midis tyre. Dardanët patën mbretërinë dhe mbretërit e vet, disa prej të cilëve njihen, si dhe udhëhoqën për dhjetra vjet federatën ilire, duke dhënë dinastinë ilire të Bardhylit.

Ndërsa njohuritë për pirustët janë më tepër të karakterit të materialeve arkeologjike, nuk njihet ndonjë sundimtar pirust, as roli i tyre në federatën e ilirëve, madje mund të thuhet se historia filloi të shkruajë për ta vetëm në vitin 54, kur u rebeluan kundër romakëve. Ndonëse të ndriçuar vonë prej historisë, pirustët u njohën si kampinonë të luftës dhe të xehtarisë dhe popullsi me nivel të lartë zhvillimi shoqëror.


Pirustët përballë Çezarit

Për herë të parë pirustët përmenden në burimet historike si një tribu ilire që u rebelua dhe sulmoi territoret romake, në kohën kur Cezari ishte në fushatën e Galisë. Zbulime të tilla nuk janë të vetme. Kështu ndodhi edhe me tribunë Belgea, që i ka dhënë emrin Belgjikës së sotme. Falë kronikanëve, historianëve, apo dijetarëve të tjerë shumë ngjarje lufte, emra tribushë, personazhe, tradita kulturore, e tjerë kanë mbijetuar në shekuj. Pirustët nuk përmenden në dy luftërat e mëparshme romake, madje edhe kur mbreti Gent me familjen udhëtonte i lidhur me zinxhirë të artë drejt Romës në qershor të vitit 168, ata ndiheshin të lirë ; në territoret e tyre nuk zbatoheshin dekretet perandorake, flisnin gjuhën e tyre, visheshin sipas mënyrës së tyre, u faleshin perëndive autoktone, vazhdonin të kryenin si më parë ritet e lindjes, martesës dhe të vdekjes, me një fjalë procesi i romanizimit ndër ata ishte i papërfillshëm. Kur Cezari ishte i angazhuar me fushatë ushtarake në Gali, pirustët u rebeluan, shfrytëzuan rastin dhe pushtuan territoret fqinjë ; kërcënuan drejtpërdrejt edhe Romën. Shkallën e rrezikut pirust mund ta zbulojmë në mënyrë të tërthortë. Aq shumë u shqetësua Cezari nga kjo, sa ndërpreu fushatën galike dhe u nis menjëherë për në Romë. Atje ai urdhëroi ndërtimin e një numri të madh anijesh luftë, sa më shumë të ishte e mundur, si dhe riparimin e të gjithë anijeve të vjetra, që të ishin të mjaftueshme për ushtrinë e tij, përfshirë edhe kalorësinë. Por nuk u ndal me kaq, duke urdhëruar mobilizimin edhe në bregun tjetër, ku rekrutët duhet të grumbulloheshin në pika të veçanta. Kështu me një ushtri shumë të madhe, Sunduesi i Romës u shfaq përpara pirustëve të rebeluar. Në këtë situatë pirustët u tërhoqën, dërguan përfaqësuesit e tyre tek Cezari dhe i deklaruan atij se çfarë ka ndodhur kanë qenë veprime të veçuara dhe se ata merrnin përsipër të paguanin të gjitha dëmshpërblimet. Me lirimin e robërve të kapur dhe riparimin e të gjitha dëmeve, që njerëzit e Cezarit i llogaritën në vend, mori fund pavarësia piruste, të paktën formalisht edhe ky fis u quajt i nënshtruar ndaj Romës. Në harkun kohor të dyzet vjetëve asgjë e re me rëndësi nuk ndodhi. Ky interval qetësie u shërbeu ilirëve për të bashkuar forcat, sepse ata e kuptuan se të veçuar nuk mund të përballeshin me ushtrinë e fuqishme romake.

Lufta e tretë iliro-romake

Kryengritja më e madhe e ilirëve, por edhe njëra ndër kryengritjet më të mëdha kundër Romës është konsideruar ajo që shpërtheu në vitet 6-9 të erës sonë, ku fiset ilire u bashkuan, formuan një ushtri të madhe prej dyqindmijë trupash, pushtuan krejt territoret bregdetare deri në Apolloni dhe u bënë kërcënim për vetë Romën. Historianët përmendin veçanërisht në atë luftë panonianët dhe breukët, që udhëhiqeshin nga dy Batot, bashkëkomandantë të kryengritjes, por edhe pirustët, që rezistuan më gjatë së bashku me ardianët, edhe tre vjet pas përfundimit zyrtar të luftës. Qëndresa piruste pati pasojat e njohura: vrasjet, djegjet dhe shkatërrimet qenë shumë të mëdha. Popullsia u zvogëlua mjaft, në atë masë sa pushtuesi vendosi popullsi të tjera në brendësi të territoreve të mbetura shkret. Megjjithatë procesi i romanizimit në territoret piruste, në territoret e Matit dhe Mirditës së sotme, u ndie shumë pak. Edhe më tej, siç duket, ata vazhduan të jetonin të lirë, kundrejt detyrimit për të zbatuar ligjet e shtetit romak. Për lirinë e tyre flasin gjetjet arkeologjikë, ndonëse mbeten ende shumë gërmime arkeologjike për t'u bërë në të ardhmen, në të ashtuquajturat qyteza, që janë të shpërndara andej këtej nëpër Mirditë.

"Mirdita" tjetër.

Pirustët kanë lënë si gjurmë të vetën qytetin Perash (Pirust) në Malin e Zi. Por trashëgimia më e madhe piruste ndodhet në rrëzë të maleve Apusene, në Transilvani, ku ata u dërguan për të punuar në minierat e arit, prej perandorit Trajan, pas pushtimit prej tij të Dakisë në vitet 101-106 . Gërmimet arkeologjike, që kanë filluar para katër viteve, kanë zbuluar materiale shumë interesante, jo vetëm për jetën e tyre atje, në proçesin e detyruar dhe të sforcuar të romanizimit, por edhe për vendin e origjinës, për mënyrën e tyre të jetesës, nivelin kulturor, mitet dhe zakonet piruste, e tjerë. Duke qenë vend i pirustëve par exellence dhe duke pretenduar se kemi monopolin e trashëgimisë prej tyre, megjithatë një territor tjetër, i largët dhe i huaj më shumë se ne, po shfaq thesaret e treshëgimisë piruste me tërë vlerën dhe origjinalitetin e vet. Nisur nga rrënojat e ndërtesave dhe nga minierat e arit, Alburnus Maior, qyteti ku u vendosën ilirët është quajtur El Dorado e kohës së vjetër. Qyteti në fjalë ishtë një unitet i integruar i disa vendbanimeve të quajtura Vicus dhe Castellum. Me vicus romakët kuptonin një paralagje qyteti që ishte e urbanizuar, por që ishte e dallueshme nga pjesa tjetër e tij, ndërsa castellum ishin vendbanime më të vogla dhe me urbanizim më të paktë. (Quae est Alburnus Maior, Vicus Pirustarum),-Këtu është Alburnus Major, Vicus Pirustarum, është një mbishkrim në latinisht i zbuluar atje, i cili më shumë se kujdo në këtë botë duhet të na tingëllojë ne në vesh. Në fakt Alburnusi i Madh, siç quhet në shqip përbëhej nga popullsi të ndryshme, shumica e të cilit ishte ilire si Pirustae, Baridustae, Sardeates, Ansi, Maniates, që janë lokalizuar edhe në vendet e tyre të origjinës. Ilirët sollën me vete organizimin e tyre shoqëror origjinal në Vicus dhe Castellum me Vicus Pirustarum, Castellum Baridustarum, Castellum Avieretium. Zbulimet arkeologjike, veçanërisht 25 Ëax Tablets, ku gjenden të shkruara pjesë nga ligjet romake të kohës, njëfarë rex metalica, me anë të cilës rregulloheshin kontratat e punës në minierë, statusi i punëtorëve dhe kushtet e punës në miniera. Tabelat u gjetën në mes të viteve 1786-1855 dhe u publikuan prej historianit gjerman Theodor Mommsen si burim shumë i rëndësishëm për të drejtën romake. Kjo dëshmon se ilirët ishin dërguar atje më shumë në rolin e punëtorëve specialistë dhe se ata ishin qytetarë të lirë, statusi i të cilëve ishte i llogaritur me ligje. Sipërfaqja e banimit ka një shtrirje prej disa qindra hektarë dhe mban brenda saj thesare të kulturës me ndërtesa publike, banjo, varreza, tempuj, hyjni, rrugë të shtruara, që të çonin për në galeri, të cilat në total kapin 65 kilometër gjatësi, e tjerë. Në përqindjen e onomastikës ilire në Daki, një masë e konsiderueshme prej 62% i përket Alburnusit dhe këtu masa më e madhe është piruste, siç mendohet se janë edhe pjesa kryesore e tempujve, varrezave, e tjerë. Por kërkimet janë ende në fazën fillestare.

Thesaret e Alburnusit.

Alburnus Major, (Rosa Montana) e sotme, është themeluar si vendbanim në vitin 131 para erës së re, si vendburim mineralesh të çmuara dhe për të gjithë kohën e ekzistencës së tij nuk ka pushuar funksionin si minierë. Shfrytëzimin më të madh e pati në shekullin e dytë, që përkon me periudhën e vajtjes atje të ilirëve. Në shekujt III-XIV shfrytëzimi i mineraleve pati ulje të ndjeshme, për t'u rritur shumë pastaj në kohën e Perandoreshës së Austro-Hungarisë, Maria-Tereza dhe së fundi në vitet shtatëdhjetë të shekullit të kaluar, nën regjimin komunist. Alburnusi ka filluar të tregojë thesaret e tij. Gjithçka nisi në vitin 2001, kur nga arkeologët rumunë dhe të huaj nisi puna e gërmimeve në një territor që përfshin fillimisht 400 ha, për të vazhduar me 700 ha të tjera. Deri në atë kohë qyteti i vjetër ishte trazuar vetëm njëherë nga ekipi i arkeologut Ëalker Vollmann në vitin 1983. Në vitin 2002 u zbuluan tre ndërtesa me sipërfaqe të përgjithëshme 0,8 ha dhe disa tempuj të fisit ilir Sardeates, të zbuluara në pikën Habad, ku janë gjetur dhjetra statuja hyjnishë. Ndërsa në kodrën Carponi është gjetur një ndërtesë e madhe me lartësi 2 metra dhe disa objekte, që mendohet se i përkisnin fiseve ilire Ansium dhe Maniates. Mbishkrimet e gjetura janë material jashtëzakonisht i vlefshëm. Mjaftojmë të kujtojmë se ende nuk është bërë rindërtimi i panteonit ilir, nuk njihen emrat e hyjnive ilire dhe megjithë punën e ilirologëve, mitologjia ilire duket se do ende kohë që të dalë në dritë të diellit në kuptimin e plotë të fjalës. Materiali onomastik, mjaft i vlefshëm dhe që pasurohet pas çdo kërkimi na ka dhënë emërtimet e hyjnive të ilirëve të Alburnusit. Apollo Pirunenus, Aptus Delm(ata), Die Artani, Maelanens, Na(u)o, ku e para është padyshim hyjnia e pirustëve Pirunenus me atributet e Apollonit të romakëve bëjnë një plotësim në studimet mitologjike ilire. Në proçesin e përpjekjeve të tyre për romanizimin e rajoneve të pushtuara romakët u treguan tolerantë, duke lejuar që përveç hyjnive shtetërore (romake), të adhuroheshin edhe hyjnitë private (vendase). Rezultat i këtij konceptimi është fryma e tolerancës, që ekzistonte në atë shtet gjigand, që jetoi për dhjetra shekuj. Prandaj gërmimet e mëtejshme arkeologjike në Alburnus do të na japin të dhëna të reja dhe do të zbulojnë edhe më thesare të pirustëve, që do të jenë kontribut i paraardhësve tanë në qytetërimin ilir. Në lidhje me zbulimet e deritanishme arkeologjike janë botuar katër libra: vëllimi i parë me 526 faqe u kushtohet gërmimeve të kryera në vitet 200-2001; vëllimi i dytë një varreze rrethore, vëllimi i tretë nekropolit dhe vëllimi i katërt galerive. Qyteti antik Alburnus Major është konsideruar si vend me rëndësi arkeologjike për mbarë Evropën, një vendburim mineral, që vazhdon të shfrytëzohet pas dymijë vjetësh dhe që fsheh në vetvete shumë thesare të kulturës së Lashtësisë. Qeveria rumune, vetëm për gërmimet arkeologjike që po kryhen ka dhënë një fond prej 4 milion dollarë, më shumë se shuma e parave të përdorura për këtë qëllim për dyqind vjet rrjesht të marrë së bashku. Atje në Mirditën dhe Matin tjetër po kryhen gërmimet arkeologjike ndër më të mëdha të Kontinentit tonë, ndërkohë që autoritetet rumune po mendojnë për ta propozuar këtë qytet antik për të hyrë në fondin e trashëgimisë botërore të njerëzimit. Meqenëse deri tani gërmimet arkeologjike, vetëm sa e kanë gërvishur qytetin e vjetër, në të ardhmen priten surpriza të tjera për kulturën rumune dhe evropiane, por veçanërisht për kulturën tonë kombëtare, sepse Alburnusi i Madh është përë së gjithash qytet ilir.

Qytetet e humbura piruste.

Aty ku ka patur zejtari kanë qenë kushtet për u bërë edhe urbanizimi. Që para pushtimit romak duhen kërkuar qytetet ilire në truallin e xehtarëve pirustë. Arkeologët dhe historianët këtu vendosin qytetin Damastion, i cili përveçse në Mirditë, ende nuk dihet me siguri se ku ndodhet, ndërkohë që dhjetra vendbanime të lashta që ne i emi emërtuar me emrin kolektiv qyteza presin të hapin arkivat e tyre. Pas pushtimit, romakët ndërtuan shumë civitas (qytete) në territoret e zaptuara. Këto ishin qendra të njësive territoriale, ku qëndronte administrata shtetërore. Në provincën e Dalmacisë, ku bënin pjesë edhe territoret e pirustëve nga romakët qenë ngritur 60 civitas. Ndërkohë minierat e arit, argjendit administroheshin nga përfaqësues të shtetit në nivel qëndror, apo dhe provincial. Iliriku e ka patur një funksionar të tillë që quhej Procurator, -Kujdestar i minierave të arit. Me kalimin e kohës mënyra e organizimit ka ndryshuar dhe këto miniera gjenden edhe nën përkujdesjen e drejtpërdrejtë të guvernatorëve të provincave të Dalmacisë dhe Panonisë. Kjo do të thotë që ruajtja e metaleve të çmuara nga vjedhjet e mundshme ishte problem shtetëror, prandaj pranë minierave të arit, argjendit, e tjerë ka patur edhe ruajtës shtetëror, në rastin më të mirë ushtarë, në numër sipas nevojave dhe madhësisë së vendburimeve, por që kanë ndikuar në formimin e civitas romanus, qyteteve romake pranë vendburimeve metalore, si një bashkësi e mineralnxjerrësve dhe mineralruajtësve. Nga ana tjetër në kushtet e luftërave të vazhdueshme kundër barbarëve u pa e domosdoshme të ndërtoheshin vendbanime të fortifikuara, që do të shërbenin për forcat ushtarake, por edhe popullsinë civile. Në të dy rastet qytetet, apo qytezat siç i quajmë ne sot, janë pikëtakimet tona të ardhëshme me pirustët, në atë gjendje që mund të ishin në shekullin II, IV, apo VI të erës sonë. Një takim me të kaluarën tonë që na jep më shumë horizont, ndoshta edhe më shumë histori edhe krenari për vendlind

----------


## fegi

Worlds oldest Copper Age settlement found at Plocnik 	
November, 15 2010



Hindustan Times

A "sensational" discovery of 75 century old copper tools in Serbia is compelling scientists to reconsider existing theories about where and when man began using metal. Belgrade (axes, hammers, hooks and needles) were found interspersed with other artefacts from a settlement that burned down some 7,000 years ago at Plocnik, near Prokuplje and 200 km south of Belgrade.

The village had been there for some eight centuries before its demise. After the big fire, its unknown inhabitants moved away. But what they left behind points to man's earliest known extraction and shaping of metal.

"It really is sensational," said Ernst Pernicka, a renowned archaeology professor at Germany's Tuebingen University who recently visited the Ploce locality.

Scientists had previously believed that the mining, extraction and manipulation of copper began in Asia Minor, spreading from there. With the find in Plocnik, parallel and simultaneous developments of those skills in several places now seem more likely, Pernicka said.

Indeed, the tools discovered in southern Serbia were made some 75 centuries ago - up to eight centuries older than what has been found to date.

The site at Plocnik, believed to cover some 120 hectares in all, is buried under several metres of soil. Serbian archaeologists have so far exposed three homes - the largest of them, measuring eight by five metres, discovered this year.

The layer of earth it stood on is still blackened from the scorching heat that destroyed the village. It is unclear what caused the fire, but no damage that would indicate an outside attack has been found.

The huts collapsed on their contents, with mud bricks and ashes burying all that was inside - pottery, statues, tools and a worktable. After dusting the still embedded artefacts off, archaeologists began extracting them, most of all hoping to find more precious copper tools.

Scientists are debating whether the Plocnik village led the world to the Copper Age in the 6th millennium BC, particularly as remains of primitive copper smelters were recently found not far away, near today's mines and smelters in Majdanpek and Bor.

The find, which stems from "certainly very, very early in the Copper Age", was a very lucky one, said another expert from Tuebingen, Raiko Kraus.

The Ploce locality was discovered by railroad builders in 1927, but was largely disregarded until 1996, when serious excavations began, eventually yielding the sensational finds.

According to Krause, old settlements may similarly surface in eastern Anatolia when Turkey launches some massive earth-moving project, such as building a dam.

It remains unclear why a comparatively large quantity of copper tools were found at Plocnik. The head archaeologist on site, Julka Kuzmanovic-Cvetkovic, said that the village may have been a tool-making or trading centre.

There is also much more to be learned about the ancient inhabitants, apart from the key question of how man developed his tools.

"These people were not wild," Kuzmanovic-Cvetkovic stressed, pointing to fine pieces such as statuettes. "They had finely combed hair and adorned themselves with necklaces."

One statue of a woman shows her wearing some sort of a mini skirt. Others wore long and broad scarves. Kuzmanovic-Cvetkovic actually helped a Serbian fashion designer set up a show inspired by the clothes of the people who lived there millennia earlier.

Whatever remains to be found at Ploce and elsewhere, "mankind took a major step toward the modern era" during that time, Pernicka said.

----------


## fegi

Pectoral dhe ripe(i gjoksite)Novi pazar

http://img571.imageshack.us/img571/4238/bio8l.jpg

----------


## fegi

Breze prej argjendi i gjetur ne Smederve.nga punimi ilir i kohes se hekurit(VI-V p.eres sone.Ne muzeun popullore ne Beograde.

----------


## fegi

Akeloget ne Novi pazar kane gjetur Shume stoli,urna njimije vjete p.e.s. te ilirve Dardane.
Jane zbuluar vare dhe urna  dhe kater skelete  qe i takojne kohes se bronzite.
Te paret banore te keti vendi jane Dardanet te cilet kane jetuar ne rajonin e Maqidonise,Kosove, Serbi dhe sangjake.

----------


## fegi

Arkeolget e huaje vertetojne se metalugjia me e vjetra ne bote esht Vinqa

foto me zmadhim.1
http://img576.imageshack.us/img576/4...jametalurg.jpg

----------


## fegi

Shkrimi i vjeteri i Vinqes i miljenumit te VII -VI p.e.sone

----------


## fegi

Prokuplje,Toplice Arkeloget kane zbuluar vendin ne Ploqnike   te kohes Neolite dhe Sopate Te bakrit dhe ka dryshuar historine e kohese se metaleve per 800 vjete me heret,deri tani eshte  menduar se neolite njerzite kur kane filluar te perdornin gurin, por nate kohe ketu eshte perdorur edhe bakri.
Ne Ploqnik jane zbuluar dy temele neolite te shtepive dhe nje furre per shkrirjen e perpunimite te bakrite.

Bazuar në gjetjet e mëparshme ishte pjesërisht e rindërtuar fshatin neolitike. Kjo është një qytet i neolitit 7500 vjet e vjetër, i cili u shkatruar nga një zjarr i madh.

2.idol femror tarakote vinqa kultur neolite (5 the mill.BCE) te gjajshme me ploqnik Zoomorphic head. Terracotta From Fafos site, Kosovska Mitrovica, Vinca Culture Neolithic (5th mill. BCE).

----------


## fegi

Sipase figurave ketu shifen se Ilire - Dardanet jane te gjitha.

1.Fragment of a seated female figure. Terracotta From Carsija, Serbia. Vinca-Plocnik Culture, Neolithic (5th 

http://img28.imageshack.us/img28/4769/06010241.jpg

2.Female idol. Terracotta From Fafos I site, Kosovska Mitrovica, Kosovo Vinca Culture, Neolithic (5th mill. BCE) Height 20 cm Inv. F-I-1952 


http://img826.imageshack.us/img826/5800/06010253.jpg


3.Head with hairdo. Terracotta From Predonica site, Pristina, Kosovo. Neolithic. Height 7.5 cm Inv. 162
NEOLITHIC SCULPTURE 10TH-5TH MILL.BCE

4.Animal mask. Terracotta From Plocnik, Serbia. Vinca-Plocnik Culture, Neolithic (5th mill. BCE). Height 5.5 cm Inv. 2235 
NEOLITHIC MASK 10TH-5TH MILL.BCE

----------


## yllbardh

> Shkrimi i vjeteri i Vinqes i *miljenumit* te VII -VI p.e.sone


Nëse është 7000-6000 p.e.s. atëherë ky shkrimë duket se është më i vjetër edhe se hieroglifët egjiptiane. Gjithashtu sa për njoftim ilirët dihet se kanë banuar viset ballkanike qysh nga mileniumi/mijëvjeçari i dytë p.e.s.

----------


## fegi

> Nëse është 7000-6000 p.e.s. atëherë ky shkrimë duket se është më i vjetër edhe se hieroglifët egjiptiane. Gjithashtu sa për njoftim ilirët dihet se kanë banuar viset ballkanike qysh nga mileniumi/mijëvjeçari i dytë p.e.s.



http://img413.imageshack.us/img413/8390/y3500.gif

----------


## fegi

1.Zoomorphic head. Terracotta From Fafos site, Kosovska Mitrovica, Vinca Culture Neolithic (5th mill. BCE). Height 16.5 cm Inv. F-I-1181 
NEOLITHIC MASK 10TH-5TH MILL.BCE 


2.Cat-like, zoomorphic head. Terracotta From Belo Brdo site, Vinca, Serbia. Vinca Culture, Neolithic (5th mill. BCE). Height 8.3 cm Onv. 1482 
NEOLITHIC MASK 10TH-5TH MILL.BCE

----------


## fegi

1.NEOLITHIC MASK 10TH-5TH MILL.BCE 
Small mask, terracotta. From Predionica, Kosovo. Vinca-Plocnik Culture, Neolithic (5th mill. BCE). Height 16 cm Inv. 158 
Kosove,Prishtin
http://img34.imageshack.us/img34/5628/06010244.jpg


2.Idol with phallus. Terracotta From Fafos I site, Kosovska Mitrovica, Kosovo Vinca-Plocnik Culture, Neolithic (5th mill. BCE). Height 7 cm 
NEOLITHIC SCULPTURE 10TH-2ND MILL.BCE 


3.NEOLITHIC ALTAR 10TH-5TH MILL.BCE 
Altar-goddess, bench-like altar with anthropomorphic figure facing a receptacle or cult vessel. Terracotta From Fafos I site, Vinca, Kosovo. Neolithic, Vinca-Plocnik Culture (5th mill. BCE). Height 17.3 cm. Inv.

----------


## fegi

Toplica Prokuplje eshte krahine shqiptare ne juge te
Serbise. Në ditet e sodite pjese te kesaj krahine quhen me emra te ndryshem si: Lugina e Presheves, Kosova Lindore etj.[1] Kjo krahine perbehet prej me shume se 400 fshatra e qytete të cilat ishin të banuara me shqiptare. Serbia me perkrahjen e Rusise ben okupimin e ketyre trojeve rreth viteve 1878-1881. Okupimi shoqerohet me dhune dhe terror. Shqiptaret ndiqen, vriten e masakrohen. Ata që arrijne te largohen i shpetojnë masakrës serbo-ruse. Një numër i vogel i tyre arriten te shpetojne duke ikur në Kosove. Historianet thone se dikund rreth 90000 shqiptarë vendosen ne Kosove. Për ta mbajte gjalle historine dhe me shprese se ata nje dite do të kthehen në vendin e tyre ata marrin për mbiemer të ri emrin e fshatit, qytetit prej nga vinin. Por qka ndodhi me të tjeret te cilet iken ne drejtime tjera si drejt Shkupit, Sofjes e Rumanise nuk dihet. Keshtu sot ne Kosove kemi mbiemrat siq janë Bllaca, Bajqinca, Konjusha, Konjuhi, Perbeza, Pllana, Qyqalla, Restelica, Teverlani(Gashi),Gerguri,Kongjeli,Gajtani, Vertopi(Sopi) etj. Të cilet jane emertime te vendbanimeve shqiptare ne Dardaninë Lindore. Vendbanime në te cilat sot nuk jetojne shqiptaret sepse ata qe nuk arriten te largoheshin u vranë e u masakruan nga forcat ruso-serbe.

1.Archeologists found 75-century-old copper tools and artifacts at Plocnik, near Prokuplje and 200 km south of Belgrade. 

2.This Neolithic figurine found in the Plocnik archaeological site shows a girl in a short skirt and ornate top. (Reuters: Stevan Lazarevic )


Prehistoric women had passion for fashion
If the figurines found in an ancient European settlement are any guide, women have been dressing to impress for at least 7,500 years.

linku.http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=...1t:429,r:2,s:0

----------


## fegi

*


The first evidence of human metallurgy dates from the 5th and 6th millennium BC, and was found in the archaeological sites of Majdanpek, Yarmovac and Plocnik, Serbia. To date, the earliest copper smelting is found at the Belovode site, these examples include a copper axe from 5,500BC belonging to the Vincha culture. Other signs of human metallurgy are found from the third millennium BC in places like Palmela (Portugal), Cortes de Navarra (Spain), and Stonehenge (United Kingdom). However, as often happens with the study of prehistoric times, the ultimate beginnings cannot be clearly defined and new discoveries are continuous and ongoing.
a>.
Mining areas of the ancient Middle East. Boxes colors: arsenic is in brown, copper in red, tin in grey, iron in reddish brown, gold in yellow, silver in white and lead in black. Yellow area stands for arsenic bronze, while grey area stands for tin bronze.
Silver, copper, tin and meteoric iron can also be found native, allowing a limited amount of metalworking in early cultures. Egyptian weapons made from meteoric iron in about 3000 B.C. were highly prized as "Daggers from Heaven".W. Keller (1963) The Bible as History page 156 ISBN 0 340 00312 X However, by learning to get copper and tin by heating rocks and combining those two metals to make an alloy called bronze, the technology of metallurgy began about 3500 B.C. with the Bronze Age.

The extraction of iron from its ore into a workable metal is much more difficult. It appears to have been invented by the Hittites in about 1200 B.C., beginning the Iron Age. The secret of extracting and working iron was a key factor in the success of the Philistines.
Historical developments in ferrous metallurgy can be found in a wide variety of past cultures and civilizations. This includes the ancient and medieval kingdoms and empires of the Middle East and Near East, ancient Egypt, ancient Nubia, and Anatolia (Turkey), Ancient Nok, Carthage, the Greeks and Romans of ancient Europe, medieval Europe, ancient and medieval China, ancient and medieval India, ancient and medieval Japan, etc. Of interest to note is that many applications, practices, and devices associated or involved in metallurgy were possibly established in ancient China before Europeans mastered these crafts (such as the innovation of the blast furnace, cast iron, steel). However, modern research suggests that Roman technology was far more sophisticated than hitherto supposed, especially in mining methods, metal extraction and forging. They were, for example, expert in hydraulic mining methods well before the Chinese, or any othhttp://www.google.com/imgres?i




http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=...iw=888&bih=904

----------


## fegi

In Serbia sono stati rinvenuti asce, martelli, ganci ed aghi dell'età del rame (oltre 7000 anni fa), che hanno indotto gli studiosi a riconsiderare le teorie sul quando l'uomo avrebbe cominciato ad utilizzare il rame.
Settemila anni fa, a Plocnik, a 200 chilometri da Belgrado, vi era un villaggio che rimase in piedi per ben 800 anni prima di essere distrutto da un incendio. A seguito di questo evento, gli abitanti abbandonarono la zona, lasciando, però, una serie di manufatti realizzati in rame, i più antichi manufatti del genere conosciuti al mondo. Il villaggio si sviluppava su un'area di 120 ettari. Finora sono state riportate alla luce delle case, la più grande delle quali misura 8 metri per 5. Oltre alle statuette sono state rinvenute delle statuette che raffigurano gli antichi abitanti del villaggio. Raffigurazioni piuttosto accurate, che mostrano quanto gli antichi abitanti tenessero al loro aspetto ed ai loro gioielli. Una di queste mostra una donna in minigonna.

----------


## fegi

me gjersisht linku.
http://www.philipcoppens.com/oldeurope.html

----------


## fegi

Archaeologists discover sculpture of Diana, Goddess of hunt in Serbia

Belgrade, July 22 (ANI): Archaeologists have discovered a sensational sculpture, which they think is of Diana, the Goddess of the hunt, in Serbia.
According to Blic, the sculpture was uncovered at the site of the Felix Romuliana, an imperial palace near the Town of Zajecar, Serbia by German experts of the Archaeology Institute in Frankfurt, together with the colleagues of the Archaeology Institute in Belgrade.

Experts said that the sculpture  which is missing a horse and a rider  symbolizes victory by Rome over barbarians.

The team believes that this discovery is absolutely precious not just for studying of the Romuliana, but for the world culture as well. (ANI

----------


## fegi

Archaeological gem is unique in Balkans

Zajecar, Serbia  At the late Roman archaeological site called Felix Romuliana a newly-discovered marble statue was revealed yesterday. Experts are unison in their estimates the statue is of immense scientific value.

However, archaeologists cannot state with certainty what the statue represents. Some claim it is most likely Goddess Diana, while others maintain it is a Thracian horseman. There is also a limited possibility, as experts say, that the chunks and slabs of marble recovered in the vicinity of the statue will be reassembled into a whole that could reveal the mystery of the dog biting a wild boar. On the occasion of the find, Blic has talked to senior scientific associate for the archaeological collection at the Faculty of Philosophy in Belgrade, Miroslav Lazic and Miomir Korac, a scientific adviser at Belgrades Institute of Archaeology.

Gerda Sommer-von Bülow, PhD, of the Archaeological Institute in Frankfurt, Germany was thrilled yesterday about the find and said in her reaction:- On Saturday around noon we discovered a piece of marble lying in the ground and it was clear to us we simply had to finish the work and see what the piece is all about. With surprise and an adrenalin rush, we completed the work around 6pm, and all the while we talked to each other and kept guessing what the find might be. We finally lifted this marvellous sculpture and came to a conclusion that it was most likely to be a Thracian horseman. So far we have only had reliefs of Thracian horsemen, but very few upright sculptures. We dont know the exact time of its manufacturing and whether it was 2nd or 3rd century AD, said Bülow.The sculpture itself is 1.1m long, 50cm tall and has had many an archaeologist perplexed as there is no horse or a horseman. This is the reason some experts believe that it is not a Thracian horseman which is missing, but actually Goddess Diana, who was ancient Roman religion the goddess of the hunt. Judging by the symbols on the sculpture surface, it could represent Goddess Diana hunting, as suggested by Maja Zivic, MA in archaeology, of the National Museum in Zajecar.

----------

